# Best David Gilmour solo



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

If you're a fan, which solo do you think is the best out of these four? If your favourite isn't here, let us know what it is.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm on my phone using the GC app so I can't see the choices, but for me...
Comfortably Numb& Mother


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

But there are a LOT of great ones!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I voted for Time. 

Some of my favourites are on the Animals album. Great guitar album.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Shine on You Crazy Diamond--all the parts.
In Second--There's No Way Out of Here from his first solo album.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hjr2 said:


> If you're a fan, which solo do you think is the best out of these four? If your favourite isn't here, let us know what it is.


can you still vote if youre not a fan but just have a favorite solo?


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Of course you can


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hjr2 said:


> Of course you can


another brick it is, then!


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Played them all before voting and I was surprised several of them kicked off at the 2 minute 10 second mark. Maybe that is when most peoples ears are ready for a solo. Time gets my vote.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

You need a sub category for Comfortably Numb solo #1 and #2.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I went with _Time_ - but there certainly are no shortage of great David Gilmour solos to choose from


----------

